# calculo de corriente electrica



## Elvic (May 6, 2007)

hola a todos

bien, aunque conozco bien la ley de ohm y se como utilizarla ...

me ha surgido una duda con algo muy sencillo 

cuanta corriente puede entregar una batería de un automóvil ?

y si se cumple dicha ley de ohm  en este caso?
Lo digo porque he encontrado temas donde menciona que son de 45 ampere las baterías de auto 12v o puede tratarse de otra manera este hecho. 
No lo entiendo por ejemplo: también pasa, cuando alguien dice tengo una amplificador y se lo quiero instalar en el auto pero el cable solo soporta 10A y necesito 30 o 35 A.

para dar referencia, tan solo la clase de fusible que van en el auto son de 15,20,35A.

Alguna forma sencilla de interpretar esta situación ó es acaso que se refiere a otra concepto??

gracias
suerT


----------



## El nombre (May 6, 2007)

Las baterías se miden en Amperios-Hora. Depende del motor del vehiculo lleva una u otra. Un motor gasolina arranca perfectemente con un 45Ah al gasoil (si te fijas) le hace falta mayor consumo y lleba de 70 ó 90Ah. Esto es para el motor de arranque. 

La batería entrega más de lo que marca. Hay que tener en cuenta su resistencia interna para consumos importantes.

Una cosa: el motor de arranque, si te fijas, No lleva fusible. Los cables van de la batería al relé del motor directamente.

Si quieres coger potencia puedes coger de la toma del mechero o bien directamente de la batería. Con su fusible correspondiente.

Saludos


----------



## heli (May 7, 2007)

Como dice *El nombre* la energía que almacenan las baterias se mide en A/h, si tiene 35 A/h es capaz de entregar 35 amperios durante una hora, o bién 3,5 amperios durante 10 horas etc..
Con una regla de tres se puede hacer el cálculo para cualquier tiempo y corriente. Los resultados son aproximados, para muchos amperios y poco tiempo el rendimiento baja por las pérdidas en la resistencia interna y el calentamiento. 
También hay otro parámetro importante que es la corriente instantánea (la máxima que puede dar, por ejemplo durante 5 segundos). Por una regla de tres en 1/10 de hora daría 350 A, en la realidad ese valor está limitado por la resistencia interna de la batería y un fusible de protección interno, pero se pueden obtener cientos de amperios de una batería de 35 A/h. 
Como ejemplo el motor de arranque consume alrededor de 200 A, pero solo unos segundos...


----------

